

Ask HN: OpenSource PaaS - Mochaka

Has anyone worked with any OpenSource PaaS systems? We&#x27;ll be using AWS BeanStalk for our rollout of our service, but wanting to know if we can run our own PaaS-type service on our own choice of hosting.<p>Basically git hosting, auto-scaling and auto-balancing aswell as health monitoring.<p>I know there&#x27;s a wealth of PaaS providers that provide this, but yeah, wanting to run our own on a chosen host.
======
gbraad
OpenShift (proven), or dokku (very new, but promising).

But the question is not very detailed. What do you actually look for in a PaaS
as supported frameworks and middleware

~~~
Mochaka
We'll be using AWS BeanStalk to start with, but i want an alternative if it
gets too pricey.

It's to host an API for a mobile app. Probably in Python or PHP.

